
New Bill Asks Homeland Security to Investigate Whether Terrorists Use Bitcoin - MilnerRoute
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/new-bill-asks-homeland-security-to-investigate-whether-terrorists-use-bitcoin
======
CaliforniaKarl
inb4 of course they do. They also use US Dollars, Euros, and I expect most
other currencies out there.

~~~
ChefDenominator
Not to mention computers, cell phones, grocery stores, roads, socks, pants,

